# Are manual audi wagons rare?



## phantommaggot (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey guys. 
So, I'm about to sell my 2000 Legacy GT sedan so I can buy a wagon. I've been looking at subarus again but was thinking about audi the other day. A 1.8t gets decent gas mileage and has some extra oomph over the legacy 2.2 or 2.5 but I cant seem to find an a4 wagon locally with a 5 speed. Do they exist? Are they just rare?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Depends on which region you reside in. 

Good luck finding a decent one in the Southeast for example. Like finding hen's teeth.


----------



## russianaudichik (Aug 20, 2013)

I was lucky enough to find mine in SoCal, San Diego, and snag her! 2002 A4 Avant 1.8t 5spd sport pkg. They are a bit rare. Since February that i got her, i have only seen 3 of the B6 avants.


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

yes even i also think same.


----------

